# Circle K Tension Chart



## Tyler777 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am having trouble understanding what this means.

I really just need a single recommendation, I am playing a 34" scale bass in drop f 0. (Octave below my 7 strings drop f). I am going to order a set of circle K strings as I have heard they work in low tunings incredibly well. Which set should I be ordering?


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi  I assume by drop F you mean FCFBbEb. Make sure to buy a CKS 'drop tune' set, they are designed to have equal tension strings in a drop tuning. I suggest the .190 set, this will have a medium-light tension. Also, the .190 string has 3 layers of wrap wire whereas the .200 has 4. The .190 will therefore be significantly more flexible, resulting in a brighter, clearer more harmonic tone. Also there is more chance of intonating the string since a more flexible string does not require the saddle to be moved so far back. The .174 (extra light) and .182 (light) sets will also work if you like low tension strings.

.190 5 String 34 to 35 Scale Length Drop Tune
.190 .130 .098 .073 .055

Note: top loading bridge only.


----------



## Tyler777 (Feb 14, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> Hi  I assume by drop F you mean FCFBbEb. Make sure to buy a CKS 'drop tune' set, they are designed to have equal tension strings in a drop tuning. I suggest the .190 set, this will have a medium-light tension. Also, the .190 string has 3 layers of wrap wire whereas the .200 has 4. The .190 will therefore be significantly more flexible, resulting in a brighter, clearer more harmonic tone. Also there is more chance of intonating the string since a more flexible string does not require the saddle to be moved so far back. The .174 (extra light) and .182 (light) sets will also work if you like low tension strings.
> 
> .190 5 String 34 to 35 Scale Length Drop Tune
> .190 .130 .098 .073 .055
> ...




Really 190? that heavy? We're using a 145 right now (biggest ddarrio offered) and it does the job... kinda. (pretty floppy) lol. I figured you would suggest heavier, but 190 is pretty freakin heavy!


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep it's a scary number  By the tension chart, the .190 drop tune set will have all it's strings at around 40 pounds tension, similar to a 100 standard E. The .174 set will be around 31 pounds, similar to a 90 E, extra light, CKS recommend 30 pounds as the minimum tension for the very best tone.
What gauges are you using at the moment for drop F0? If you're used to playing super-detuned basses with low tension strings perhaps the .174 set will work for you, and save you some money.
I used to use those D'Addario .145s on a 35" scale tuned to A or Ab, i found they started to suffer below that.
EDIT: That tension chart says roughly 20 pounds tension for a .145 at F0. For perspective, strings for the F#0 of F#BEADG are gauged: SIT .165, Rotosound .175 Warwick .175.


----------



## Tyler777 (Feb 15, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> Yep it's a scary number  By the tension chart, the .190 drop tune set will have all it's strings at around 40 pounds tension, similar to a 100 standard E. The .174 set will be around 31 pounds, similar to a 90 E, extra light, CKS recommend 30 pounds as the minimum tension for the very best tone.
> What gauges are you using at the moment for drop F0? If you're used to playing super-detuned basses with low tension strings perhaps the .174 set will work for you, and save you some money.
> I used to use those D'Addario .145s on a 35" scale tuned to A or Ab, i found they started to suffer below that.
> EDIT: That tension chart says roughly 20 pounds tension for a .145 at F0. For perspective, strings for the F#0 of F#BEADG are gauged: SIT .165, Rotosound .175 Warwick .175.



Alright! I think I am starting to understand this a little more now!
I think I may go with something a little looser to start because I've been using such low tension for so long :/
I can't believe I've been playing with tension below 20 and getting half the tone i've gotten lol.
I think starting with a 182 would be a nice happy medium for now, than I can decide next time if going up or down will suit me.


----------

